# WCG-TPU HCC Challenge Giveaway- Planetside 2 Beta Today only!!!



## Norton (Nov 1, 2012)

Today's drawing (11/8) is for 3 Planetside 2 Beta keys- see below for terms, etc...


dude12564 has given me 3 Planetside 2 Beta keys to give to some of our WCG-TPU HCC Challenge participants 

*EDIT- ALMOSTunseen has donated a Loadout Beta key* 



Spoiler:  last weeks details



dude12564 has given me a Crysis 3 Alpha key to give to one of our WCG-TPU HCC Challenge participants 
**EDIT- [Ion] has donated a key as well so now there are *TWO* chances to win **
*** EDIT(2)- we now have a total of 7 keys from various donators- crunch for the Team today and there's a good chance you will be playing Crysis 3 Alpha tonight  ***




If you want it- post here and say so (ex.- want it!, yes please, etc...)

I will draw the winner randomly from those posting at the close of WCG for the day (8pm Eastern, 12pm GMT)


If you really want a shot at the game and you are not participating in the HCC Challenge then you have until the time of the drawing to get on the Team and get crunching for the HCC Challenge 




Thanks again to dude12564 for his great donation(s)!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

Why not--I'll throw my key up for grabs too


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 1, 2012)

I want it sooo Bad, pleaseeee! 

Thanks dude12564 for giving us a chance to grab this , I want to know if my comp run it, and I'm waiting soo bad Crysis 3, can't wait to play


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds like a great giveaway! I already have a key so count me out but its always great to see these!


----------



## Waternub (Nov 1, 2012)

WANT IT! <--- that good enough to enter? If not let me know and ill start sacrificing hardware to appease the Gods.


----------



## physicsiseasy (Nov 1, 2012)

Played Crysis 1 and Warhead for countless hours. They were the reason I built my own computer. Would love to test out Crysis 3 on my system. Long time lurker, but first time poster here would really appreciate a key. Thanks either way.


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2012)

physicsiseasy said:


> Played Crysis 1 and Warhead for countless hours. They were the reason I built my own computer. Would love to test out Crysis 3 on my system. Long time lurker, but first time poster here would really appreciate a key. Thanks either way.



You will need to join the TPU World Community Grid crunching team and do some work on the Help Conquer Cancer work unit to be eligible to win.

Join by 8pm eastern tonight and start crunching with us and you're in 

See the link in [Ion]'s signature (post#2 of this thread) to get started....


----------



## repman244 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Norton*, I still have 4 keys left that I got them for TPU members in mind, I'll send you a PM if you want.


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2012)

OK- thanks to repman244, dude12564, and [Ion] we have 6 keys to give away to Team members 

At this point a post nearly equals a win


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 1, 2012)

I might have a beta key for Loadout, I'll give it up to the HCC challenge if I get it


----------



## alibader (Nov 1, 2012)

Any key you guys have as extra? i need one, i read a lot guys but don't post because my english is limited  been reading tech power up for my years ! registered today hoping i get a key to test my new 680 GTX with crysis 3


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I want it sooo Bad, pleaseeee!
> 
> Thanks dude12564 for giving us a chance to grab this , I want to know if my comp run it, and I'm waiting soo bad Crysis 3, can't wait to play



No problemo! 



alibader said:


> Any key you guys have as extra? i need one, i read a lot guys but don't post because my english is limited  been reading tech power up for my years ! registered today hoping i get a key to test my new 680 GTX with crysis 3



you have to be crunching as a member of the TPU WCG team: 

Some info's here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

alibader said:


> Any key you guys have as extra? i need one, i read a lot guys but don't post because my english is limited  been reading tech power up for my years ! registered today hoping i get a key to test my new 680 GTX with crysis 3



If you join our WCG team for the Contest, then you're eligible 

Check out the link in my signature if you have any questions!


----------



## Bow (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2012)

Update- *physicsiseasy* has joined the Team and his rig is crunching. You're on the list for a key 

We will add you to our Welcome thread when FreeDC reports you as a new member 
FreeDC link:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today

Team welcome thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135433


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2012)

*Tonight's Winners *

Seven keys- 5 entries/5 wins

*- ChristTheGreat
- Waternub
- physicsiseasy
- ALMOSTunseen
- Bow*
Send me a PM and a I'll send you key 

Congrats to All today's winners and keep an eye out for the next HCC Challenge giveaway on 11/8 (same terms and same conditions)


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Tonight's Winners *
> 
> Seven keys- 5 entries/5 wins
> 
> ...



Haha - congrats guys! Thanks for helping crunch!

Going to giveaway the other two tomorrow?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

Glad to see my key going to use


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Haha - congrats guys! Thanks for helping crunch!
> 
> Going to giveaway the other two tomorrow?



The last 2 keys will go first come/first serve to the next two Team members to send me a PM


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> The last 2 keys will go first come/first serve to the next two Team members to send me a PM



Great!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2012)

I already have a key, but this was a great giveaway Norton! Thanks to all who contributed!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 2, 2012)

I be to late LOL


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 2, 2012)

Got some great footage of crysis 3, thanks to everyone here!
My favorite quote so far 
"Our radar is overclocked"


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 2, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Got some great footage of crysis 3, thanks to everyone here!
> My favorite quote so far
> "Our radar is overclocked"



Haha - add me (LtSpiker) without the brackets


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 2, 2012)

I'll throw my hat in here. 

***Doh..a day late!***


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2012)

Sadasius said:


> I'll throw my hat in here.
> 
> ***Doh..a day late!***



Got 1 left- drop me a PM before anyone else does and it's yours!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 2, 2012)

woooo thanks )))


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 2, 2012)

Also, just wondering. Are we allowed to record crysis 3 alpha and upload it to youtube? I ask because with some alpha's for games, they prohibit people from doing so.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Also, just wondering. Are we allowed to record crysis 3 alpha and upload it to youtube? I ask because with some alpha's for games, they prohibit people from doing so.



I'd say no based on what Mindweaver posted in the other C3a thread 



Mindweaver said:


> Heads up guys... NDA is still in affect! I copied this from there forum rules about alpha.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2012)

Still have *1* Crysis 3 Alpha key available to a Team member.

It's a shame to let it go unused- post in this thread and/or drop me a PM and it's yours


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 3, 2012)

Anyone wana set a time where we can have a little TPUfest on crysis 3 alpha?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Anyone wana set a time where we can have a little TPUfest on crysis 3 alpha?



I'd love to get in on that tomorrow if possible, as I haven't had a chance yet to get into it, and I should have more available time tomorrow.  Hopefully we can get it going.


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2012)

Last key has gone out to yotana211

Check back on 11/8 (Thursday) for the HCC Challenge 2nd week giveaway


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

If any team member is interested, there are some in this giveaway:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174876

Ending tomorrow so if you're interested, get in soon.  Any TPU team member will get double chances to win a C3a key!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 4, 2012)

Just added 2 more "prizes" to the giveaway on Nov. 8th, so grab a friend and tell them to post here! 

EDIT: Just make sure you're crunching for team TPU to qualify!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 4, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Just added 2 more "prizes" to the giveaway on Nov. 8th, so grab a friend and tell them to post here!
> 
> EDIT: Just make sure you're crunching for team TPU to qualify!



Your frigging awesome Dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 6, 2012)

*bump*

Contest ends on Thursday, Nov 8th, 2012 at 8PM EST! Keep in mind we are giving away 3 PLANETSIDE 2 BETA CODES! So - tell a friend, and get them to post in this thread.

Reminder that you need to be a cruncher for TEAM TPU to be eligible - just leave a post here.


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2012)

dude12564 has given me 3 Planetside 2 keys to give to one of our WCG-TPU HCC Challenge participants 

*EDIT- ALMOSTunseen has donated a Loadout Beta key* 

*EDIT (2)- the54thvoid* has generously donated a copy of *Sleeping Dogs *(Steam Copy)

If you want it- post here and say so (ex.- want it!, yes please, etc...)

*Note- keep an eye on this post- last week we ended up giving out a lot more games than we originally thought. I'll add anything additional as an edit to this post.

I will draw the winner randomly from those posting at the close of WCG for the day (8pm Eastern, 12pm GMT)

Thanks again to All of our Team members joining us for this challenge- you guys ROCK!!! 

*NOTE- I will be at work until about 4pm Eastern so I will respond to PM's with additional offers after I get home.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 8, 2012)

Count me in, I could use a new game to pass the time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2012)

Count me in too, why not.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks Norton and dude12564, very awesome of you guys 
Edit: and thanks to ALMOSTunseen too! 
Edit2: not entering btw, just saying thanks


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 8, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2012)

We have another game up for grabs tonight 

*ALMOSTunseen* has donated a *Loadout Beta *key!!!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks to ALMOSTunseen for his donation!! Awesome!


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2012)

*the54thvoid* has generously donated a copy of *Sleeping Dogs *(Steam Copy)

It has been included in today's drawing 

Only about an hour left until today's drawing folks...


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> *the54thvoid* has generously donated a copy of *Sleeping Dogs *(Steam Copy)
> 
> It has been included in today's drawing
> 
> Only about an hour left until today's drawing folks...



Thanks to the54thvoid for donating this game to our awesome crunching team!


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2012)

Giveaway results (11/8):

We have the following items:

- Planetside 2- 3 keys
- Loadout Beta- 1 key
- Sleeping Dogs- 1 key

Today's Winners:
- F150 Raptor- Sleeping Dogs
- Chicken Patty- Planetside 2 Beta
- [Ion]- Planetside 2 Beta
- Sadasius- Planetside 2 Beta
- Bow- Loadout Beta

5 keys/4 entries= everybody wins a game! 

Winners will receive an e-mail shortly and you may choose your item on a 1st reply/1st receive basis.

Here comes your PM


----------



## Bow (Nov 9, 2012)

I am always looking for new games to try out.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 9, 2012)

Congratulations to all our winners - and thanks for crunching for team TPU!


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2012)

Bow said:


> I am always looking for new games to try out.



You've been selected as the winner of the 5th key- send me a PM with your choice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> Giveaway results (11/8):
> 
> We have the following items:
> 
> ...



Awesome!  Congrats everyone and let's keep at it


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 9, 2012)

Woohoo!!! Awesome!


----------



## om3n- (Nov 9, 2012)

Anyone playing on the server Thebe?


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 9, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Anyone playing on the server Thebe?



I am! Spiker is my IGN. Or is it Spike... I haven't played in a while though.


----------



## om3n- (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome. I'm on now add om3n if ya want   yay weekends


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 9, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Awesome. I'm on now add om3n if ya want   yay weekends



I still have several gigs of updates - so I probably won't be on till the internet resets.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Awesome. I'm on now add om3n if ya want   yay weekends



I totally forgot it was Friday, totally fantastic, excellent the plumber is coming tomorrow


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2012)

I now have 1 more *Planetside 2* key, donated by *om3n-*, available to any WCG-TPU HCC Challenge participant 

If you want it let me know ASAP


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> I now have 1 more *Planetside 2* key, donated by *om3n-*, available to any WCG-TPU HCC Challenge participant
> 
> If you want it let me know ASAP



PM sent to ya.........If it is still available.


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> PM sent to ya.........If it is still available.



Planetside 2 is yours! 

Thanks again to om3n- for his contribution 


***EDIT- I have another Planetside 2 key available- donated by scaminatrix *** 
same terms as the others-


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 11, 2012)

ill take it if its still available  i have been crunching during this challenge and have def been getting HCC wu's


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> ill take it if its still available



Done! 

 Thanks again to *scaminatrix* for his contribution! 

**EDIT- starting to get a list together for the 1st night of the next challenge


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> **EDIT- I have another Planetside 2 key available- donated by scaminatrix **



Thanks, Scam


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks scam! 

EDIT:

Norton, you should have a few more codes in your PMs.


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2012)

All righty now!!!

We have another *4* keys available for *Planetside 2 Beta *courtesy of *n3rdf1ght3r* and* dude12564 *

PM me if you want one (same terms) 

P.S. The amount of *WIN!* in this group is amazing!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2012)

This is spectacular, a terrific crowd!  Thanks everyone for donating keys


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2012)

This team is just frigging AMAZING!!!!!! 

I always knew that TeamTPU was the best on the net!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll pass again---but thank you to dude12564 and n3rdf1ght3r!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks like n3rdf1ght3r and I just got 5 more beta codes each, so those are up for grabs as well.

That should total up 14 codes, so make sure EVERYONE who wants a code comes here and gets one!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 12, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Looks like n3rdf1ght3r and I just got 5 more beta codes each, so those are up for grabs as well.
> 
> That should total up 14 codes, so make sure EVERYONE who wants a code comes here and gets one!



At this rate you could probably ask for more than one TAKE TAKE THE KEYS!!!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2012)

OK then if you want a key-
- prove that you are able to access the internet (posting or sending a PM is proof enuff')
- are a cruncher, folder, TPU member (for at least 14 days)
- promise to consider crunching for our Team

PM me, n3rdf1ght3r, or dude12564 and we'll get an available key out to you (two keys if you say please )


----------

